

Review new web app startup: book search engine and file storage - BookKeeper

Hello,<p>I am interested in you ideas, comments and impressions on my new startup: book search engine and PDF file storage and sharing platform at http://findpdf.net.
With more than 250 million files available from Google search API and over 1300 books saved by users it is really useful in finding documentation, articles, tutorials and ebooks. 
A set of tools like: read online PDF viewer, download file, convert to text (BETA) and store &#38; share button via PDFbox.<p>Check it out and let me know if it useful for you, if you see some potential or what features you will need or recommend to add.<p>Best.
======
mgkimsal
Clickable: <http://findpdf.net>

